# Clean avenger



## eddy45 (May 7, 2015)

switched gears this has defiantly become a project, right now I am trying to figure out why the rear hub makes a very loud clicking sound?


----------



## Richard A Chase Jr. (Dec 14, 2016)

Looking for a bike similar to this, it was the silver/black version avenger 350. If anyone has any infor where I can find one to buy, please let me know. Had one when I was a kid and just love to have one again. Thanks Richard 302-423-7868


----------

